# large format pinhole



## panzershreck (Apr 11, 2006)

constructing a pinhole camera with 4x5 film, what focal length is it to cover an area like that?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 11, 2006)

http://mrpinhole.com/ has a calculator to figure all that as well as other things to help the pin hole shooter. I get most of my raw information there than test it for that particular camera.

I usually assume the pinhole distance should be the same as a normal lens mine for my 4x5 is 130mm


----------

